# TBG 2015 Central Zone Shoot: February 21



## Jake Allen (Jan 26, 2015)

Ya'll please make plans to attend the CZ shoot on February 21.

The course is all set and we will be ready to go early in the morning. 

I have made a flyer will all of the information. If you have any questions, please feel free to post them here, send a pm, or get in touch with any of TBG's officers.

Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks a bunch to our set up crew.

We shot through the course a couple of times to fine tune the stake placements, clear sticks from the trail and check things out.
24 targets including the 80 yard shot at the Elk. Going to be a good time.
Chuck and his brush monster have the woods looking great. This is such a pretty piece of property.

A picture of someone's quiver attached. We were just about through the second round and he still had one more shoot able bullet.
Me: "Are you planning to shoot some tomorrow"?
Todd: "Yep"
Me: "You bring anymore arras?"
Todd: "Nope".

  Good times.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 26, 2015)

Great , fun course.  Couple of targets are a little tight.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 26, 2015)

Todd, the sight of you nocking the bark off one of those arrows Dendy built, brings a smile to that devious target setting Dan's face.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 11, 2015)

This thread does not need to slide to the second page, so I'm bumping it.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 11, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> This thread does not need to slide to the second page, so I'm bumping it.



I agree. Everybody come out that can. I think you'll really like the course.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 11, 2015)

Bump...


----------



## pine nut (Feb 11, 2015)

This is always a great shoot with great people.  I hate to miss it but I'll be chasing a pig on Ossabaw Island.  Hope you all have fun!


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 13, 2015)

Dang, I had planned on making this one this year but forgot and volunteered for a charity quail hunt.  At least I know I will miss it to help a great Christian organization.


----------



## freeshep (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey guys!Gonna try to make this shoot may be around 2:00 before I get there .Also can't wait for state shoot next month I had an awesome time last year looking forward to camping and meeting more of you guys this year.Will I be able to join TBG at the shoot this weekend?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes I would think so


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm looking very forward to being there.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 19, 2015)

Don't let the weather report scare you away.

Accuweather says Culloden will be 34 at 8am and 52 at noon.

You will stay warm with all the walking looking for lost arrows anyway.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 20, 2015)

Tomorrow is the big day.
The forecast looks good for Culloden; high of 64, Overcast, no rain predicted.

Come early, come late; we will be there.

I will have a sign at the fork in the small town of Culloden, and one at the drive into the shoot.

If you get turned around, please text or call;
404-960-9115

We will get you there.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Jeff


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 20, 2015)

Wohoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Arrow (Feb 20, 2015)

planning on it...  if I can get out of the drive way...


----------



## pine nut (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorry to miss this one again.  It is always a really good shoot and a nice time to see good friends.  I was going to Ossabaw as I was drawn for the pig hunt this week, but a good friend who was battling cancer all last year was called on home last Thursday and the Memorial Service is tomorrow.  Y'all have a really great time tomorrow.  I say HI!


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 21, 2015)

Great fun as always at this shoot today.  Thanks to all that put it together.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 21, 2015)

We had a great time as well. It's always a busy time with two kids with bow and arrows. The little arrowheads were a hit. If I didn't get to speak to everyone it wasn't on purpose just monitoring two young archers is challenging.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 21, 2015)

Big thanks to Chuck and Miss Bobbie for hosting, always a grand time. Thanks to Jeff, Donnie, and Dan for their work and all the others Im missing.. 

Sunrise just down the road from "The Refuge"


Lots and lots of trees got split today....


Not many made it thru the ring....



Line of arrows from Me, Dendy, Mike, Burt and his dad.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 22, 2015)

Great time.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 22, 2015)

Wish I could have been able to come. Had to many things to take care of at the house.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 22, 2015)

I had an awesome time yesterday. Thanks to everybody that put it together, and thanks to Chuck and family for having us. Next time, I'm not shooting in Bert's group- I got spanked.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 22, 2015)

Another day well spent with the kind of folks I enjoy being amongst. I shot with Bert's group one time, but they wouldn't let me the second time around.


----------



## snakekiller (Feb 22, 2015)

Bobbie and myself had a great time with everyone always a joy to share what God has blessed us with thank you all for coming and a big thanks to all the TBG  guys and gals who put this together every year.Dans course looked easy but was very deciving I broke two carbons but it was fun


----------



## dpoole (Feb 23, 2015)

cant wait till next time


----------

